# HP pavilion bios setup



## grybeard22

hey gang!
can anyone tell me how you get into the bios on an HP pavilion? my memory is tired and I forget.

Trying to enable (or see If it is) usb support for a camera.

Just plugging in the camera doesnt work so I am asumming the Usb is disabled for it and for the life of me cant get into the bios...delete at startup doesnt work and f8 key doesnt either.

HP pavilion 6640
win98
192mb ram


thanks for the hlp


----------



## mtbird

Try the F1 key.

http://www.mustek.com/Support/techdocs/bios.html

Debe


----------



## grybeard22

thanks alot !! 
that did the trick!


----------

